
Researchers Push for Mass Blood Tests as a Covid-19 Strategy - walterbell
https://www.wired.com/story/researchers-push-for-mass-blood-tests-as-a-covid-19-strategy/
======
chmaynard
Epidemiologists in the USA must be going crazy right now. They badly want to
help, but the data just isn't available because very few people are getting
tested. Sad.

~~~
verdverm
If I'm not (that) sick, why would I want to risk going somewhere that I might
actually get covid?

What other information might be collected by collecting everyone's blood?

